# MAC - Passions of Red (Holiday Eye and Lip Palettes) Swatches - Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Sep 18, 2008)

Place all your *Passions of Red* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






*THE BELOW LINKS WILL BE MADE AVAILABLE SHORTLY* 
This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Passions of Red discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Passions of Red colour story thread.*


----------



## snowkei (Sep 18, 2008)

-6 smoky eyes









-6 cool eyes














-3 cool pink lips





-3 plum lips


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passions of Red Swatches - Oct 08*




Clickable thumbnail.
Intriguing Scarlet palette.


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passions of Red Swatches - Oct 08*

Swatches on NW25 skin





Devoted Poppy: Classic Eyes




Sweet Eyes (s), Young Thing (S), Amourously (F), Awaken (F), In Awe (V), Fall Deeply (F)




Classic Eyes Close Up




Classic Eyes Swatches




Fascinating Ruby: Smokey Eyes




Fascinating Ruby: Smokey. Scant (F), Gorgeous (M), Satin Taupe (F), Ambience (V), Dark Devotion (M), Carbon (M)




Fascinating Ruby: Smokey Eyes Swatches




Intriguing Scarlet: Warm Eyes




Intriguing Scarlet: Sweetjoy (F), Warm Suede (VP), Well Spiced (S), Gentle Hat (S), Real Drama (S), and Grand Entrance (S)




Intriguing Scarlet Warm Eyes Swatches




Infatuating Rose: Cool Eyes




Infatuating Rose: Satisfy (L), Cavort (S), Bon Fete (VP), Platonic (F), Feast (V), Deep Feelings (M)




Infatuating Rose Swatches


----------



## suggrr (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passions of Red Swatches - Oct 08*

These were applied to my dry NW 15 hand by the MA's fingers.  (Thank you, if you're reading! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passions of Red Swatches - Oct 08*

Sorry if these are super bad quality! I took them with my camera phone, but I think they still give an idea of finishes. 

Warm Palette








L to R:
Real Drama, Warm Suede
Well Spiced, Grand Entrance
Gentle Heat, Sweet Joy

Classic Palette




I can't really tell what colors are what, but the ones at the bottom are the blue and green colors. The green looks very lustrey/glittery. The colors in this palette are pretty light color payoff- wise. 

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## sherox (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Passions of Red Swatches - Oct 08*





palettes closed





fascinating ruby: smokey eyed palette + intriguing scarlet: cool pink lips palette





L TO R: Scant (F), Gorgeous (M), Satin Taupe (F), Ambiance (V), Dark Devotion (M), Carbon (M)





Overjoyed L/S





Make Me Melt L/S





Sheer Vision L/S






[swatches no base on NC45]


----------



## jennyferr (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is the Intriguing Scarlet Warm Eyes palette... Warm Suede and Well Spiced are definitely the most pigmented... I didn't put the palette e/s names in the pictures, but did compare to some of the closest exisiting MAC e/s.

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/5/1/0/1096580.PNG

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/5/1/0/1096579.PNG






hope that helps!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Warm palette pics & swatches
with flash...








no flash...












with flash...


----------



## damsel (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## yummiebitez (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## winterwonder (Oct 24, 2008)

Warm Palette, Natural light with flash, NW20


----------



## Marberry (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## crystrill (Oct 24, 2008)

i wear nc50.





Kids Helping Kids Gift bOXEs. I want to go back for the Christmas cards! and outside view of palettes.





palettes open. the lipstick is a cremesheen. ignore it.





smoky eyes up close.





smoky palette





smoky palette





scarlet eyes up close





scarlet eyes





scarlet eyes





stark naked blush





stark naked blush

any questions, comments, requests, whatever... let me know.


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 24, 2008)

the palette in the middle is how the smokey eyes palette looks closed:





the box on the left is the packaging for the smokey eyes palette (taken with flash):





smokey eyes palette in natural light:





smokey eyes palette with flash:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool Palette





















On NC35 skin, no base - taken with Canon PS SD450

Flash:





No Flash:





On eyes with Bare Canvas Paint as base:


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 26, 2008)

Pics are clickable! I bought 6 Warm Eyes and 3 Neutral Lips.


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 26, 2008)

*MAC* Passions of Red *Plum Lips *Holiday 2008 Palette !


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 27, 2008)

smokey eyes palette on NC25 skin:

without flash (i labelled it w/ flash but i meant to label it 'w/o flash'):





with flash:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## vintageortacky (Oct 28, 2008)

Infatuating Rose Cool eyes over Bare Study Paint on NW15 or lighter skin





Over Different Bases Flammable Paint, Rubenesque Paint Pot, and Bare Study Paint , Outside, no Flash. I switched around the order, 
but I labeled them 






This One I messed with the color to make it more true to life, the others were un-touched.


----------



## annielise (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Meryl (Oct 30, 2008)

Intriguing Scarlet: 3 Cool Pink Lips:


----------



## Meryl (Oct 31, 2008)

Side by side -

Infatuating Rose: 6 Cool Eyes - Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes - Fascinating Ruby: 6 Smokey Eyes

CLICK:


----------



## luhly4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Infatuating Rose: 6 Cool Eyes*
*



*


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi!

coral lips:
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h37/suczo/mac4.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h37/suczo/mac5.jpg

classic eyes:










http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h37/suczo/mac8.jpg


----------



## Hipona (Nov 3, 2008)

Infatuating rose

left

up nylon
middle ATG
down hepcat / trax

right

up beautiful iris
middle poison pen
down plumage


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## sexysellerie (Nov 6, 2008)

product pictures - cool eyes


----------



## Marberry (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Spinderella (Nov 8, 2008)

Smokey Eyes:
















Cool Eyes:


----------



## Aniola (Nov 10, 2008)

6 cool eyes / 6 smokey eyes


----------



## emma_lo211 (Nov 17, 2008)

Warm Palatte Swatch on NC25 skin.

For more swatches, please visit:
Picasa Web Albums - Emma - Makeup Swatch#

Thanks!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 4, 2009)

*6 Cool Eyes & 6 Smokey Eyes*


----------



## mabeth (Jan 17, 2009)

*Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes*





















sweetjoy, well spiced, real drama, warm suede, gentle heat, grand entrance


----------



## hippie_ippie (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Intriguing Scarlet: 6 Warm Eyes


----------

